# Happy Birthday, Teresita!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!

Hav-a-wonderful day 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Teresita! Now I know that little girl is meant for you, what a birthday present!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

arty:Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday Teresita! Happy Birthday to you!!!! Have a positively WONDERFUL day!!!:clap2:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, guys. You are the best !!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAYarty:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:clap2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TERESITA! Do you still have snow there? Maybe Ache will take you out to play in it to celebrate your day??!! :bounce:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you enjoy your day :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Have a great day Teresita.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Linda, there is a lot of snow in here but it is raining today... so no playing outside. There is more snow on our way for next week and Ache will be more than happy with it.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! Wishing you a great year. Hope your family spoils you today.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one!
[url=http://www.free


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you very much, guys.


----------

